# ,  / > RA3AO >    layout  ?

## RA4HRZ

,  -     layout  ?

----------

SAM, UA9JSJ

----------


## EW6D

,      -  ..   http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/detail/2035.html 

  2 ,   .   -    .       ,             .      ,    .

----------

SAM, UA9JSJ

----------

SAM, UA9JSJ

----------


## zak

...
   "    "

----------

UA9JSJ

----------

